# PEAK - 40% off sampler packs



## agriffin (Jan 28, 2011)

Save 40% off Fragrance Sampler Packs when you enter the coupon code at checkout. Enter the code in the "Add a Promotional Code" box at the bottom of your cart at checkout. Click the gray arrow button next to the box to apply the discount. Limit 3 Sample Packs per customer. Offer not combinable with any other offers. Good for one week only.

Coupon Code: SAVEBIG

Offer Expires: February 3, 2011


----------



## cwarren (Jan 28, 2011)

done i ordered 3, it didn't accept code   .. so I have a call in.. hope it can get fixed


----------



## agriffin (Jan 28, 2011)

I ordered...

Sweet Pea Fragrance Oil
Black Raspberry Vanilla 
Mediterranean Fig Fragrance Oil 
Lilac Fragrance Oil 
Key Lime Fragrance Oil 
Lavender Fragrance Oil 
Wild Mountain Honey 
Summer Orange Flower 
Cappuccino Hazelnut 
Coconut Milk Fragrance Oil


----------



## judymoody (Jan 28, 2011)

I ordered two sample packs:

Apple Jack & Peel (3, love this one)
Coconut Milk
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Ginger Passion
Mango Papaya
Mango Peach Salsa
Passion Fruit & Guava (2, have soaped this; love it)
Coconut Lime Verbena
Love Spell
Nag Champa
Mulberry
Ocean
Juicy Pineapple
Pina Colada
Georgia Peach
Mediterranean Fig
Macintosh Apple

Hmm, I must be on a fruit kick!  Actually, in their last sale I ordered a bunch of florals and haven't soaped them yet.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 28, 2011)

JudyMoody lots of fruity samples there :0) I am smiling because that is what I have been drawn to over the last few weeks, I have done my third 'balls' soap with lime fragrance and now on the hunt for more fruity fragrances to add :0) Peak dont do international so looking more at Bramble berry and Natures Garden


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 28, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I ordered...
> 
> Sweet Pea Fragrance Oil
> Black Raspberry Vanilla
> ...



I've used all of those fragrances before - and I like them all. 

Has anyone tried their Twilight Woods? I love the B&BW lotion in that scent and was wondering if this compares?
TIA


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Peaks version of Twilight Woods better than BBW.  It's lovely but a little different.  It has been my favorite for a while now and all of my guinea pigs like it.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 29, 2011)

I need more FOs like a hole in the head, but couldn't resist this sale.  I got two of each:

#1 Cabernet Grape 
#2 Casaba Mist
#3 Coconut Milk
#4 Cranberry Citrus 
#5 Lemon Pound Cake 
#6 Mango Papaya
#7 Mountain Lake 
#8 Ocean
#9 Wild Berry Musk 
#10 Sweet Pea 

I'll have plenty of stuff to pick for teacher's gifts at the end of the year.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 29, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I like Peaks version of Twilight Woods better than BBW.  It's lovely but a little different.  It has been my favorite for a while now and all of my guinea pigs like it.


Perfect. 
Thanks!


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 29, 2011)

My daughter says the Twilight Woods is very similiar to BBW. I personally don't like it at all nor the Brown Sugar Fig and don't get the Strawberry Rhubarb (which was free).  The Nag Champa is very nice and light, the Wild Mountain Honey is wonderful, the Apple Blossom I like and I'm trying to figure out what I can mix it with.  The Lemon Pound Cake is awesome, makes a fantastic soap with poppy seeds but does discolor so get some Vanilla Stabilizer, actually so does the honey so you'll need it if you want to do any swirling or color. 
I did the Black Canyon in a shaving soap...very, very nice for a man's scent..I can see why everyone loves it.   The Cranberry Marmalade will be a fantastic scent for fall and my daughter fell in love with the Juniper Breeze, I think she says it smells just like the BBW to her. The Lime Verbena is more limey than some other brands, guess it depends on whether you want more lime or verbena fragrance.   Their Sunflower is nice but accelerates something terrible.  Plumeria is nice, Gardenia I like, alot of the family likes the Black Raspberry Vanilla, to me it's ok.  
It's absolutely the best time to try some new fragrances but be careful, if you buy 2 or 3 of one and don't like it, you're stuck trying to get rid of them.  
So, keep me in mind when you get one you don't like, maybe we can trade.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 29, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> My daughter says the Twilight Woods is very similiar to BBW. I personally don't like it at all nor the Brown Sugar Fig and don't get the Strawberry Rhubarb (which was free).  The Nag Champa is very nice and light, the Wild Mountain Honey is wonderful, the Apple Blossom I like and I'm trying to figure out what I can mix it with.  The Lemon Pound Cake is awesome, makes a fantastic soap with poppy seeds but does discolor so get some Vanilla Stabilizer, actually so does the honey so you'll need it if you want to do any swirling or color.
> I did the Black Canyon in a shaving soap...very, very nice for a man's scent..I can see why everyone loves it.   The Cranberry Marmalade will be a fantastic scent for fall and my daughter fell in love with the Juniper Breeze, I think she says it smells just like the BBW to her. The Lime Verbena is more limey than some other brands, guess it depends on whether you want more lime or verbena fragrance.   Their Sunflower is nice but accelerates something terrible.  Plumeria is nice, Gardenia I like, alot of the family likes the Black Raspberry Vanilla, to me it's ok.
> It's absolutely the best time to try some new fragrances but be careful, if you buy 2 or 3 of one and don't like it, you're stuck trying to get rid of them.
> So, keep me in mind when you get one you don't like, maybe we can trade.


Thanks - I've actually tried almost every single one of their fragrances with the exception of about 5 of them, and Twilight Woods was one I haven't.  
Since I live within 10-15 miles of them, it's pretty easy to just order and pick up and it's not necessarily a good thing! (meaning I go overboard since I don't have to pay shipping!) LOL Of course I haven't done that in about 2 years, and I think they have moved again since last I was there, so I'll have to figure out where they are now! LOL 
You didn't like the strawberry-rhubarb? I really liked it. 
But I've liked just about everything I've tried from them! LOL 

Some of the ones I haven't tried are - 
TW
Coconut Lime Verbena (and yeah, I do like limey so that's okay)
Grapefruit
Iced Lemon Danish
Juicy Pineapple
Orange Chiffon Cake

Those are the only ones I could find that I wanted to try that I hadn't for the sampler sale...
I'm sure I'll find some more, but for now, that's all I could find. LOL


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 29, 2011)

The strawberry rhubarb has a plastic fakey smell to it in my soap.  Really yucky.

That iced lemon danish sounds wonderful, has anyone else tried it?  I wonder if that would work for Nancy and her lemon sugar? 

I went to BBW today and smelled their Twighlight Woods...doesn't smell like the Peak one, I still didn't really like it but it didn't give me an instant migraine.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 29, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> The strawberry rhubarb has a plastic fakey smell to it in my soap.  Really yucky.
> 
> That iced lemon danish sounds wonderful, has anyone else tried it?  I wonder if that would work for Nancy and her lemon sugar?
> 
> I went to BBW today and smelled their Twighlight Woods...doesn't smell like the Peak one, I still didn't really like it but it didn't give me an instant migraine.



I decided to try the lemon pound cake.  I'll use a vanilla stabilizer to keep it from browning.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 29, 2011)

How does the vanilla stabilizer work?   Do you add it to the FO before putting it in the oils or directly to the oils?  I thought I read somewhere that it is only good for MP.  I have some but haven't tried it yet because I've been confused about what to do with it.  I read a thread somewhere about it turning the soap yellow or something....?

Sorry for jumping in here with an off the topic of peak question.  Can't help meself


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 29, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> scouter139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soap cool and you shouldn't have too many problems either. I did the LPC in a 100% GM soap and it barely tanned on me, BUT if I remember correctly (and would have to find the correct notes to verify) I think after about 6 months you could barely smell it... And more of the cake scent came through for me on this one than the lemon...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 29, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> The strawberry rhubarb has a plastic fakey smell to it in my soap.  Really yucky.


Oh, I see. I never soaped it. That one was just a sample size so I put it in a candle and really liked it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 29, 2011)

If anyone soaps the Coconut Milk, could you please post your results?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 29, 2011)

I soaped coconut milk a few months back, funky chemical smell for the first week or two, faded to nothing, came back eventually to a very very faint straight coconut.  Smells great OOB.  It stayed really light.  I want to try it again because I only used .8 oz ppo so maybe going 1 oz ppo would make a difference.  Can you go over 1 oz ppo??

I mean light in color.  The other coconut FO I tried from CS discolored to light tan and doesn't smell at all even at 1 oz ppo.  I have a coconut from DS to try but it is dark brown in the bottle so I'm pretty sure it will discolor and I want my 100% CO soap to be as close to white as possible.

If anyone can recommend a coconut FO that smells good and stays light in CP soap PLEASE let us know.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 29, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I soaped coconut milk a few months back, funky chemical smell for the first week or two, faded to nothing, came back eventually to a very very faint straight coconut.  Smells great OOB.  It stayed really light.  I want to try it again because I only used .8 oz ppo so maybe going 1 oz ppo would make a difference.  Can you go over 1 oz ppo??


Thank you. I have been looking for a straight coconut for a long time. The most I've used in a FO was 1 oz. PPO.


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the vanilla stabilizer from Wholesale Supplies Plus, they have one for CP and one for lotions and body products.  If your fragrance has alot of vanilla, you do 1 to 1 ratio.  I used it for the Wild Mountain Honey.  I used 1 ounce of fragrance oil and mixed it with 1 oz of the vanillla stabilizer.  Let is sit for at least 2 minutes.  I stirred it a couple of times.  
What would have been brown soap became light yellow.  I had only a tiny bit of titanium left or I would have used more.  It made my pink an orange color too...with titanium I would have had a lighter tan and the pink would have stayed pink.  I highly recommend it.  If you fragrance has a small amount of vanilla, then use a 1 to 2 ratio.  1 oz of fragrance oil to 1/2 oz of stabilizer.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 30, 2011)

Irena, my experience was pretty much the same as prairiecraft.  I'd give it a go at 1% PPO and see what happens.  Especially since you generally don't gel, it might be stronger for you.  And for me, if it did discolor, it was very slight - a very light creamy/beige.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 30, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> The strawberry rhubarb has a plastic fakey smell to it in my soap.  Really yucky.



I got this one as a free sample and it was the only one that I've gotten from Peak that I thought smelled awful OOB.  I'm afraid to use it.


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 30, 2011)

Judy, 
I wouldn't even try..it's not worth the soap unless you do a one bar batch or something small.   I do a small batch and seperate it into plastic cups and then drop the fragrance in using a straw and then stir to mix.  I make about 12 1 oz soaps to sample the fragrances.  It has helped me alot not to waste the time and money on something I don't like.  I now have about 60 little 1 oz soaps in little half plastic cups in all phases of curing. It allows me to see acceleration and discoloration and how the soap fragrance matures from days to weeks to months.  I highly recommend it to everyone.  








Here is one of my first sample batches...actually I think there are 2...I mark the cup with the name and maker, make a batch to light trace and have all my bottles already in order of the cups, with lids off and straws cut and I put 28 drops per 1 oz I think then mix well and note.  Then I go onto the next...by the end of the batch it gets a little thicker but I can do 12 in about 5 minutes now.  I used styrofoam but now use plastic cups.  Actually, next time I'm looking for the little cups Agriffin used for her latte soaps.


----------



## Jeanna8 (Jan 30, 2011)

this might be a dumb ?  but who is haveing the sale?  I googled peak and nothing came up that said soap and fo's. Sorry kind of new here. Would like to get some great fo's that are on sale.


----------



## Jeanna8 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I found the site peak candle supply

for bath and body fo's what do you guys think of these?
Wanted to ask before I click the pay button. If you can help me real quick.

Fragrance Sampler Pack: Choice of 10
#1 apple jack and peel
#2 cool citrus basil
#3 cucumber melon
#4 french vanilla and amber
#5 fruit slices
#6 georgia peach
#7 honeysuckle
#8 hyacinth
#9 sage and lemon grass
#10 twilight woods  

Fragrance Sampler Pack: Choice of 10
#1 wild mountain honey
#2 vanilla passion
#3 sweet pea
#4 strawberry
#5 patchouli patchouli
#6 mango peach salsa
#7 mango papaya
#8 lavendar
#9 jasmine
#10 ginger passion blossom


----------



## judymoody (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeanna8 said:
			
		

> I think I found the site peak candle supply
> 
> for bath and body fo's what do you guys think of these?
> Wanted to ask before I click the pay button. If you can help me real quick.
> ...



For reviews try here:

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

And this wonderful spreadsheet generated by this forum:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... tswL#gid=0

I've used Apple Jack & Peel and loved it.  The Wild Mountain Honey is also really good.  I have a bunch of the ones you mention here but haven't soaped them yet.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 30, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> Judy,
> I wouldn't even try..it's not worth the soap unless you do a one bar batch or something small.   I do a small batch and seperate it into plastic cups and then drop the fragrance in using a straw and then stir to mix.  I make about 12 1 oz soaps to sample the fragrances.  It has helped me alot not to waste the time and money on something I don't like.  I now have about 60 little 1 oz soaps in little half plastic cups in all phases of curing. It allows me to see acceleration and discoloration and how the soap fragrance matures from days to weeks to months.  I highly recommend it to everyone.
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great idea!!!! I will have to try it.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 30, 2011)

Scouter thanks for reminding me of this great way to sample FOs.  I thought when you posted it last time that I should try it and then promptly forgot about it. :roll: 

Jeanna8-
cucumber melon-not great in soap

twilight woods- great

wmh-nice

lavender-smells like laundry detergent-realized today that it also smells like the lavender in the yankee candle lavender vanilla.  So I blended it with vanilla, just soaped it last night.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 31, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Irena, my experience was pretty much the same as prairiecraft.  I'd give it a go at 1% PPO and see what happens.  Especially since you generally don't gel, it might be stronger for you.  And for me, if it did discolor, it was very slight - a very light creamy/beige.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 31, 2011)

lemon pound cake doesnt discolor, no need for stabilzer.
Paris twilight- major dis, so sad, it did look good!


Jeanna
mango salsa, I didnt like it smelled perfumey to me?
citris basil, very light use at least 1oz pp or more
french van amber- awesome, does acc and dis( very dark brown)

wild honey didnt discolor for me.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought two packs, I adore peak.
I have never used these: ocean, sandalwood, white lily amber, tuscan nights,mandarin plum, anyone like or dislike these????


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 31, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I bought two packs, I adore peak.
> I have never used these: ocean, sandalwood, white lily amber, tuscan nights,mandarin plum, anyone like or dislike these????



LOVE the ocean scent and it's a perfect soap scent. It took me about 3 tries to get it to work right in my soap. I had hear others saying that it soaped great, but mine kept ricing and acc. on me until I finally got it right. I just had to soap a little cooler. 
I need to find my notes on the mandarin plum... I can't remember it at all, and I haven't tried the rest. I did try Asian Sandalwood - not sure how it compares to the straight sandalwood, but the AS soaped like a dream and stayed true. (I still have about 4 bars that are well over 3 years old that still smell great!)


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the mandarin plum and keep passing it over when pulling something out for a test batch.  It smells nice but nothing special and so many of the peak FOs smell like they would be great in a candle but most don't have enough interest to me for soap.  Like the ginger peach, smelled awesome oob but in soap it was just blah but I bet in a candle it would smell amazing.  I have a few peak FOs that I don't want to use.  I've made so many batches with an FO that smelled just ok to me, hoping it would be better in the soap and have been disappointed almost every time.  So now if it doesn't grab me right away I'm not wasting the oils in it.  If anyone is interested I have...

Mandarin Plum
Beach Daisies
Botanical Orchard and Nectar
HollyBerry and Ivy
Sugar Plum Berries
StormWatch
Jamaica Me Crazy
Moonlight Path
Strawberry Rhubarb

All 1oz all from Peak.  Some of these I really like the smell of oob but just don't want soap out of.  I'm not a fruity person so idk wth I was thinking when I ordered the fruity ones.  I may have some more that I don't want .  If there is anyone who would like to take all of these off my hands I will give them to you for $1 a piece, I would rather not have to go to the trouble of mailing only 1 out though.  PM me if you want and I will check through my other peak FOs to see if I have anything else I could add to this list.  I have some other FOs from DS, CS and TC that I will put up on a different thread.


----------



## newbie (Jan 31, 2011)

I know someone else said the mandarin plum was nice and citrusy and had good staying power. I mixed mine with some neroli. It soaped well, but the scent isn't on my list for a re-do. However, I didn't soap it alone. 

THe Lily Amber faded away and two months later isn't back, for me. 

I have to say that I really dislike their Sandalwood, although others have said they love it. To me, it has an element in there that I've smelled in no other sandalwood, although I can't identify it. It's a very deep smell and although it's not anise, I don't think, I keep thinking of licorice or something when I smell it. Of course, it has had excellent staying power. And it did soap well. But I have to give it away soon- the smell is very bothersome to me.

I soaped Jamaica me Crazy, which also soaped well and I think it's fruity and fine, a touch sweet, but when I've put some out for people to pick from (my give-aways), I haven't had a single person pick it! And it's not that the soap itself is ugly. It just is constantly passed over and I'm not sure why. Others have people not like it?


----------



## cwarren (Jan 31, 2011)

this is what I ordered
 Fragrance Sampler Pack: Choice of 10 
#1 f1004 Apple Jack & Peel
#2 f1005 Asian Sandalwood
#3 f1011 Blackberry Sage
#4 f1139 Cucumber Melon
#5 f1030 Coconut Banana Blast
#6 f1140 Coconut Lime Verbena
#7 f1031 Coconut Milk
#8 f1045 Freesia
#9 f1052 Fruit Slices
#10 f1056 Georgia Peach Shipped  $11.97  1  $11.97  
F1133  Fragrance Sampler Pack: Choice of 10 
#1 f1064a Heather
#2 f1068a Honeysuckle
#3 f1072 Jamaica Me Crazy
#4 f1072 Jamaica Me Crazy
#5 f1076 Key Lime
#6 f1080 Love Spell
#7 f1080 Love Spell
#8 f1084 Mango Papaya
#9 f1088 Midsummer Night
#10 f1056 Georgia Peach Shipped  $11.97  1  $11.97  
F1133  Fragrance Sampler Pack: Choice of 10 
#1 f1089 Moonlight Path
#2 f1149 Orange Blossom
#3 f1094 Orange
#4 f1156 Paris Twilight
#5 f1147 Passion Fruit & Guava
#6 f1110 Storm Watch
#7 f1098 Pink Sugar
#8 f1101 Purely Peppermint
#9 f1105 Sage & Lemongrass
#10 f1105 Sage & Lemongrass


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honor, 

Here is my picture of the bundt cake I made with Lemon Pound Cake, I can't believe yours doesn't discolor...or the wild mountain honey.  If you don't want to list your ingredients on the board, would you pm me and tell me what you are using? Please?


----------



## newbie (Feb 1, 2011)

I did the Wild Mountain honey and boy, did it discolor. One of the ugliest soaps I've made, so far. I also would love to know what people did that prevented that. Smells great,though!


----------



## cerelife (Feb 1, 2011)

newbie, the wild mountain honey discolored to a medium tan for me...actually kind of looks like a solid block of honey since I gel. I add oatmeal and it's quite a pretty combination, and I love the smell. When I have soap overload and take some to work to give away, this is the first one my co-workers grab! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I guess, lol.


----------



## shteph (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi! I know I am a bit stupid...but i could't find those FOs in the website. I saw no shp on that http://www.lovinsoap.com/. could you pls give me adirect link to it, of help me find where i can order? thanks


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.peakcandle.com/


----------



## shteph (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks a lot. 
unfortunately they don't deliver to europe....


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 1, 2011)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> Thanks - I've actually tried almost every single one of their fragrances with the exception of about 5 of them, and Twilight Woods was one I haven't.
> Since I live within 10-15 miles of them, it's pretty easy to just order and pick up and it's not necessarily a good thing! (meaning I go overboard since I don't have to pay shipping!) LOL Of course I haven't done that in about 2 years, and I think they have moved again since last I was there, so I'll have to figure out where they are now! LOL
> You didn't like the strawberry-rhubarb? I really liked it.
> But I've liked just about everything I've tried from them! LOL
> ...



Okay, so here are the ones I actually ordered - 
I'll let you guys know what I think once I get them in something -  

Twilight Woods
Grapefruit
Coconut Lime Verbena
Iced Lemon Danish
Orange Chiffon Cake
Passion Fruit & Guava (I think I may already have a sample of this but can't remember)
Pink Sugar (Haven't tried Peaks yet)
Juicy Pineapple
Orange Blossom
&
Raspberry Truffle

We'll see...


----------



## newbie (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey carelife,
 thanks for the response. FOr some reason, my wild mountain honey didn't turn medium tan, it turned more like a dirt brown on half and since I'd colored the other half, that was yet another color. Or maybe vice versa. It's hard to tell which was which as I used a yellow mica for one half of the soap. However, it smells great- very wonderful honey smell and one of my friends snatched one of those bars up right away because of the scent. DIdn't care about the looks. Maybe I should felt the rest of my bars and then see if people will take them more readily!

WIthout a doubt, it is a delicious scent.


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 1, 2011)

Newbie, my wild mountain honey did also..try the vanilla stabilizer by Wholesale supplies plus...definately better...also add some titanium, which I didn't have so mine is a yellow instead of brown.


----------



## cerelife (Feb 2, 2011)

newbie...that's a great idea, the felting! I've been wanting to try that...please post about it!! 
I've only been making soap since last August, so I'm a total noob, LOL! I haven't tried to add color yet...just letting it do it's thing. I LOVE this FO...my uncle had an apiary (here in the deep south) when I was a kid,  and this FO smells just like his honey!!


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 2, 2011)

Funny you guys should mention felting..I found an add on Craigslist here, a women is selling alot of wool roving pretty inexpensively.  I'm trying to meet up with her or I'll pay her to ship it to me because I'd like to try felting.  
This is what she has:
If the Mauch Chuncky big balls are 4oz like the other skeins, then I have 4.5 lbs in assorted earth tones,white, yellows,oranges, greens, blues and and purples. I also have 3 lbs in 1/2 lb skeins, and an assortment pack of 20 colors (8oz total). That brings us to about 8pounds total weight. Plus the needle felting tool and brush, if you want them. Everything is soft, it's barely been handled. I know how it can get handled, but this is still in excellent condition.
No idea what this all means except I'm going to be felting some of my uglies...they smell wonderful but are less than appealing.


----------

